# 6.0 problems / please advise



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, Ive got a '05 f350 super duty 6.0 / 4x4 / automatic w/ 135,000 miles. Im getting intermitent lack of power. when I stomp on it it seems to have the power but when I get up to cruising speed; say above 45, I get this intermitent loss of power. Upon slight acceleration it seems worse but when I stomp on it I dont feel it. Now for the smoke. When it idles for a period; and sometimes at a long stop light, upon acceleration it looses almost all power and heavy blue smoke and it may take a city block untill it must get it out of its system and then suddenly takes off. My mechanic replaced the fuel filters and it made no difference. Now Im told to run a few tanks of fuel with an injector cleaner product to see if there's any improvement. Anyone had this problem? Please advise and thanks in advance.
HATCHETMAN


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Sell and get a Cummins. No more engine problems.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JDiepstra;1132508 said:


> Sell and get a Cummins. No more engine problems.


....Now ur just being naughty! LOL


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

been there; done that. Thanks for the advise but I was really hoping for some real advise-----H


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

creativedesigns;1132517 said:


> ....Now ur just being naughty! LOL


hehehehehehe xysport


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

blue smoke means oil is being burned inside the cylinder. Try running a slightly heavier oil and see if that helps a little bit.

check out here for a quick overview

http://www.trustmymechanic.com/troubleshoot_smoke.htm


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

maybe an injector O ring leaking?


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

your problem is that the egr valve is getting stuck open. i am a ford tech work on these piese of **** all day long and i know my **** as well. the valve get gummed up and then get stuck at a stupid spot and causes loss of power and a blue or white smoke out the pipe. have the valve changed and have the intake flushed with the bg flush kit. after all that run cetane buster every time you fill the tank. that iw what it sounds like by your description of what it is doing.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I hear alot of bad thing sbaout the 6.0 ltr motors, but some people love them.

Im looking at a 2008 f350, with a 6.4 diesel, 80,000 kms

Any advice as in buy it or dont ?


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

i have had to build 3 motors that blew up. ford wouldnt give a hole motor. i had to piece one together for each one. the run and have power. most common issue is radiators and egr coolers. horrible fuel milage though. to me that is the biggest down fall to a 6.4 and if it is stick shift it will be a dog and seem to have hardly any power. the automatics just seem to run a lot better. what would 80000 kms be in milage for us in the states.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pull the EGR and clean it. Easy feat. Try that and get back to us.

Aside from that it may be FICM or injector related. Any hard cold starts or anything like that?


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

Andy96XLT;1132581 said:


> blue smoke means oil is being burned inside the cylinder. Try running a slightly heavier oil and see if that helps a little bit.
> 
> check out here for a quick overview
> 
> http://www.trustmymechanic.com/troubleshoot_smoke.htm


i checked this site out and yes it holds true for gas motors but not for todays newer diesels. they are a completely different animal of a complete different breed. the following smoke colors are fo a 6.0 ford diesel.

white = egr valve issues, coolant,dripping injectors,fuel pressure issues.

black= overfueling, egr issues, stuck open injector, turbo issues.

blueish color= oil consumption, egr issue.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I vote for a plugged EGR as well. If you live in an area that doesn't do diesel emissions, get the EGR delete kit.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds to me like you might have a leaking O-Ring on a injector, then Check the Egr and like you were told delete it if you do not have emissions. Could also be the variable vanes sticking on the turbo but the "USUALLY" will not cause much blue smoke. The 6.0's have there Issues but I have had my share and I like them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;1132508 said:


> Sell and get a Cummins. No more engine problems.


Your right, you will have the best motor put in a 3/4-1 ton..... Wrapped in a Tin can. And backed by a under built transmission.
If you read my sig you can tell I am a Cummins fan, but the dodge truck is not my cup of tea.
Robert


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Try this for some great inforamtion on the 6.0 liter Powerstroke engine:

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/0907dp_6_0l_ford_power_stroke_engine/index.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

sounds like your egr valve is sticking,scan the ecm and retrieve codes diag these first. it really sounds like thr egr is hanging up,remove the valve located at the front of the intake manifold,unbolt it and pry it out with a couple of rollling head bars.clean the carbon and muck out of it and reinstall. good luck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's some good bulletin info on the 6.0 for anyone wanting to study up on some issues........nice to have on hand:

http://www.intellidog.com/dieselmann/60bulletin.htm


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

I am with everyone else pointing to the EGR needing a good cleaning.If your going to tackle it yourself get new O-rings and gasket from Ford about 13 bux.And follow the instructions here http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/articles/article-06-12.php
Sometimes they can be real stubborn to get out .The pictures are of a do it yourself removal tool .


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

JDiepstra;1132508 said:


> Sell and get a Cummins. No more engine problems.


LOL They all have their problems ..Cummins Vp44 injection pump failures Weak trannys payup just to name a few of many .


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

That cleaning looks easy enough. Thanks for all the info and ill let you know how it works out. Of course after this weekend deer season.--------------------------------H


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bring back the 7.3 ! Rusted out oil pans were easy.


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

OK; I ran bout 5 tanks of fuel w/ injector cleaner. It didnt help. Yesterday I had the EGR valve pulled and cleaned. Mechanic said it was indeed gummed up. He also said that it may have to be cleaned 3-4 more times to get all the gummed up crap through the system. This did not improve the performance of the engine. So I drove it to an out of town FORD dealership reccomended by my mech. He said it needed to be put on their dyagnostic machine. $80 bucks later I had printout saying it needed #5 and #7 injectors $900; and egr valve $230.
Checked fuel mileage while going there and back and only got 10.3 had bout 8 bags of salt and 1 bundle shingles in back. Last time I checked this I was getting 16-18 and with fuel prices on the way up I need to get this fixed soon---------------------H


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

Ford is now making Cetane boost that supposedly helps eliminate the build up on the EGR. I am told it usually builds up from ideling too long. I am told if your problem continues you may need to look into the manifold which may be gummed up too.I had the same problems and now I drive it like I stiole it and no build up


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

*powerstroke diesel info( videos)*

I found this guy on youtube and he also has a website that seems to be a master of the powerstroke diesel engine. my advice is to check out all this videos over and over and over again lol just like i did. The website is powerstrokehelp.com and youtube just type in powerstrokehelp
ussmileyflag


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Always run Cetane boost. Diesel fuel these days comes with low sulfur for 08 and newer emission controlled diesels. The sulfur was the lubricating agent in the fuel. Fuel pumps and injectors have moving parts that rely on this lubrication. Without it they will wear prematurely. The Cetane boost adds this lubrication.


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I had the #5 & #7 injectors and egr valve replaced. No more smoke and all the power of a new motor. 2 days later; we were plowing our route around our gated lake community and the truck just died. My son ran across the lake to home and grabbed my new to me '02 sd to jump start. Wouldnt work so we pulled it back home w/ '02; imagine that. Altenator went out and $250 later was back on the route. So I thought that since this truck cost me $9250 in engine repairs since my last payment 7 months ago I would have a body shop replace the bottom latch on the drivers side club door. Truck was in yesterday and what they thought would be cake turned into big access problem. Suppose to bring back next Tuesday so they can Torch an access. After all the engine work over the last 7 months I prob could have installed a new engine. But at least for the time being the truck is running great--------------------------H


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

9250 on whatelse?


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

After re-calculating the actual cost was $6850
in 4 seperate visits;
-replacedipr sensor and regulator $1000
-replace quick coupler for high pressure oil pump to Y pump $1500
-replace fuel injection control modual ; replace leaking egr cooler and oil cooler and broken filler pipe $2900
-#5 / #7 inj replace and egr valve $1200
-altenator $250
Thats all since last 7 m. I think I was also counting the turbo replacement a couple years agl just out of warranty. Nothing else could go wrong rite. noconwood------------H


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you get the High Output Plowtruck Alternator from ford that puts out 140 amps? It cost me $275 at Ford dealer employee cost. But took care of all the temperamental charging problems I had with my 03 6.0L when plowing


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Baby at work ( 6.0 Ambulance ) became sick. It went to the dealer. They replaced the injectors and the EGR. I put the cetane booster in every fill up. The opposite rotation crew did also. It is never more then a qt low on oil. It was a no start in an E/R bay 2 weeks ago. They towed it to the dealership. It dropped a pin out of the cam follower into the oil pumps. It fried the engine. I just got it back with a rebuilt engine. I love this engine but I would not buy one. Too many BS problems and repairs you should not have to do at 140K on it!
The only 7.3 I ever had die on me was because a blown oil seal on the top end.


----------



## hatchetman (Jan 5, 2010)

Its running great now but after plow season i think ill be selling it and looking to buy another '02 / '03 sd w/ 7.3
I bought an '02 a month ago but havent put it in service yet --------------H


----------



## unclebuck (Jan 8, 2011)

love the ford truck . i have had a 6.9 , 7.3 7.3 turbo , 7.3 turbo powerstroke all had some issues at the start but ford fixed them and the last ones of each turned out great . but the 6 zero ? sorry its just to much of a problem . got a dodge {love the motor hate the truck} i really hope ford comes up with a better idea / straight 6 and simple? please ford i cannt take it to have to buy a dodge


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

I had alot of the same problems, it blowing white smoke like crazy. I pulled the egr valve out and it was wet, meaning blown egr cooler and eveything I have been reading is saying to replace the oil cooler as well. Hope it don't snow till Monday, waiting for parts... Just to chime in on the 6.0 issue..


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

powerstrokehelp.com


----------

